# Skippy Only Uses Wee Wee Pads



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Why is it that people always look at me like I have two heads when I tell them Skippy goes potty on pads and not really outside? We live on the top floor of a High Ranch. so Skippy can't get down the stairs on his own. We opted to use the pads and he has the pads on a tray in the bathroom. Also he goes about 10 times a day. So carrying him down the stairs this often would be next to impossible. He has gone in the yard before but won't go if I take him out specifically for that reason. It usually only happens after he's been outside for a while playing. Am I the only person who has their malt trained to go indoors? I'm hoping that once he gets older and doesn't go as much maybe we will be able to train him, but for now we just keep buying the pads. We recently started taking him to a dog park so he could get more socialized and stop barking at every dog he sees. I thought for sure that he would pee there at least since there were so many dogs that already left their scent. But he doesn't..he waits till he gets home and goes over to his pad..I guess it could be worse and he could be going all over the house.


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

I would try bringing a small piece of one of his pads outside with you so he gets the idea


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi,

Nemo only goes on the pads , never outside. This is fine for me.. I change it maybe 2 to 3 times
a day. This works best for us.

Thanks,
Andrea~


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> Why is it that people always look at me like I have two heads when I tell them Skippy goes potty on pads and not really outside? We live on the top floor of a High Ranch. so Skippy can't get down the stairs on his own. We opted to use the pads and he has the pads on a tray in the bathroom. Also he goes about 10 times a day. So carrying him down the stairs this often would be next to impossible. He has gone in the yard before but won't go if I take him out specifically for that reason. It usually only happens after he's been outside for a while playing. Am I the only person who has their malt trained to go indoors? I'm hoping that once he gets older and doesn't go as much maybe we will be able to train him, but for now we just keep buying the pads. We recently started taking him to a dog park so he could get more socialized and stop barking at every dog he sees. I thought for sure that he would pee there at least since there were so many dogs that already left their scent. But he doesn't..he waits till he gets home and goes over to his pad..I guess it could be worse and he could be going all over the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It sounds to me like you trained him well!! I like the convenience of not having to take them out on bad weather. I take the dogs out for walks morning and evening and they have seemed to get the message that outside is where dogs go because they sniff and then go outside. Even my female seems to be marking certain spots along our walk. 

I was surprised that yesterday I was gone for 8 hours and they did not use the grid in the laundry room not even once. They held it! They waited and as soon as I opened the garage door they used the grid in the garage (grass was wet from rain so I did not take them outside).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

There is nothing to worry about. Alex goes only on pads. They are in a tray in the laundry room. He will be 9 years old this month and I stoped counting the number of times he pees. I think it's the convenience of the pads that he pees so much. He does not have to hold it. He too will be out in the garden and go back in to pee on his pad. Tho he will mark the fence on the side where other dogs are living. Now the strange thing is that if we are not home, like in a motel or at my daughter's house, he will not go on the pad. He will only go outside.


----------



## Ant Nay (Mar 21, 2005)

> Why is it that people always look at me like I have two heads when I tell them Skippy goes potty on pads and not really outside? We live on the top floor of a High Ranch. so Skippy can't get down the stairs on his own. We opted to use the pads and he has the pads on a tray in the bathroom. Also he goes about 10 times a day. So carrying him down the stairs this often would be next to impossible. He has gone in the yard before but won't go if I take him out specifically for that reason. It usually only happens after he's been outside for a while playing. Am I the only person who has their malt trained to go indoors? I'm hoping that once he gets older and doesn't go as much maybe we will be able to train him, but for now we just keep buying the pads. We recently started taking him to a dog park so he could get more socialized and stop barking at every dog he sees. I thought for sure that he would pee there at least since there were so many dogs that already left their scent. But he doesn't..he waits till he gets home and goes over to his pad..I guess it could be worse and he could be going all over the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have our little guy Oscar go on pads fulltime also, and we are changing them 2 times a day on the weekend mainly and we are fine with it also, we wanted that for him from the beginning, it keep him cleaner and reduces him picking up the "outside" smell. When we do walk him, if he has to go he will go (mainly # 2) but we love it also, and we are looking for a dog park in our area also, he has the same issue with barking at EVERY DOG (and person at times) that we come across....I hope the dog park will work for him...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy only goes on a pad in her potty box. She too has returned inside off of our deck to use her box. It is wonderful not to have to go out in the weather for her to potty. I have told her she can go on the grass a couple of times when we have been outback, but she looks at me like I have 2 heads. She does not know it is ok to go ourside.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Both my girls go only on pads.







My girls are inside dogs ONLY because I don't want them exposed to other animal's germs and illness....and the pads work PERFECTLY for us. When we are on the road we put a pad in back of the SUV...lift them over the seat to the trunk area... and they pee on the pad just like they are at home. Those puppy pads are the greatest invention ever and we probably would not have the joy of owning Maltese had they not been invented...because there is no way at age 60 that I am going to get up in the wee







hours... or the freezing rain... or in the middle of a good sleep.....to take the dog out. My fur-girls don't have to HOLD their pee until a human gets home...or pays attention to their signals that they need to go. I think pee pads great all the way around and my fur-girls say "Woof! Woof!" in agreement!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Same with Indy..we trained him to go on the pads and not outside. We love it, no rain, cold, snow etc. It works very well for us and for Indy


----------



## Smooch (May 8, 2006)

Hello all!







I'm just going to put up my hand as another "pee pad" mom. Lucy is already pee pad trained at 8 weeks (she is very clever). My brother has a 5 month old Pom who is trained to use a litter box (although I personally think the pads are easier to deal with). 

I knew a lady with two german sheperds who would use the concrete pad at the side of the house as their potty area. When they moved, the dogs were given free reign of the back yard but refused to go on the grass, only relieving themselves on the sidwalk when they were taken out for walks (much to the embarassment of the owners no doubt).







She said they finally had to cement a portion of the back yard so that the dogs would stop relieving themselves on the sidewalk! lol!







Guess you can't teach an old dog new tricks!


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm so glad that i'm not the only one..but I still have to admit that I find it annoying when I try to explain it to people. I guess most people just think that dog's go outside. I think I'll just stop telling people. My husband suggested the litter box for dogs but I think it would be messier scooping the poop out of the box and knowing Skippy he'd probably try to eat the litter! He tries to eat everything








There is somethign else that had me worried about him going exclusively on the pads.I was thinking of putting him in Petsmart daycare over the summer and possibly in their hotel but i'm not sure that he would be able to go on the pads there. I should clal and find out though. 



> Both my girls go only on pads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't care what other people "THINK". It is your fur-baby and your life.
If they ask a question you feel is invasive or uncomfortable for you.....instead of answering....put THEM on the spot and say,

"Why do you want to know?" 

That is what the late DearAbbey said to do


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I think it great that your dog uses pee-pee pads. My dogs use to use them, but now they always go ouside in the backyard, with their big sister(a golden retriever). I wish I could somehow retrain them to use pee-pee pads.


----------

